# New Beretta 92A1



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I went and got my 92A1 out of jail - I mean lay-a-way. It's the newest railed model Beretta just released about 2-3 months ago. It has a dovetailed front sight, a recoil buffer, and a rail with a curved trigger guard. Gun is very nice and is made in Italy.

I cleaned the gun prior to the first shooting, and put Hogue grip panels on it...

Gun shot great. 100% reliable. I put 150 rounds thru it.

The rear sight is too far to the right, by just a hair. I brought my 90-Two to compare, and I shot that one dead center. So, I know it's not me. You can barely tell that the rear sight is just barely not centered.

This weekend, I'll take it to a local smith and have them fix it for me I think.

Anyway - here is a pic of the set now


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

That's a nice group of Berettas! :mrgreen:

Congrats on the new purchase! :smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Here is a close up of the new gun


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> That's a nice group of Berettas! :mrgreen:
> 
> Congrats on the new purchase! :smt1099


Thanks :mrgreen:


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations, very nice.


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

Looks better than stock pictures, recoil buffer sounds cool.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Here's a little better pic to go with my other 4 










And the rest:


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

You got a nice set of Berettas there, SW. Looks like you are going to need some of the Elite models now. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> You got a nice set of Berettas there, SW. Looks like you are going to need some of the Elite models now. :mrgreen:


Yea, if I can find one new 

I generally do not buy used guns, and the ELites have unfortunately been discontinued.


----------



## premo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Waiting on my new 92A1*

I just purchased a new 92A1 today and am really looking forward to using it. Unfortunately, here in Florida we have to wait 3 business days to take possession, so won't actually get the gun until next Thursday. I sure would appreciate any feedback on the 92A1 from other owners/users!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

premo said:


> I just purchased a new 92A1 today and am really looking forward to using it. Unfortunately, here in Florida we have to wait 3 business days to take possession, so won't actually get the gun until next Thursday. I sure would appreciate any feedback on the 92A1 from other owners/users!


I'd come check out the Beretta Forum (rules here prevent links to another forum, but just google it).

Everyone seems to vbe very happy with the 92A1. Since the 1st post, I picked up a 2nd one. I have 2 of them now


----------



## premo (Jul 9, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> I'd come check out the Beretta Forum (rules here prevent links to another forum, but just google it).
> 
> Everyone seems to vbe very happy with the 92A1. Since the 1st post, I picked up a 2nd one. I have 2 of them now


Great! Any suggestions on ammo to use, or to not use (brands, etc.)? I am a novice, so am on a steep learning curve. Thanks!


----------



## premo (Jul 9, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> I'd come check out the Beretta Forum (rules here prevent links to another forum, but just google it).
> 
> Everyone seems to vbe very happy with the 92A1. Since the 1st post, I picked up a 2nd one. I have 2 of them now


Great! Any suggestions on ammo to use, or to not use (brands, etc.)? I am a novice, so am on a steep learning curve. Thanks!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, people have been having a lot of issues with wal-mart federal at Beretta Forum. Random jamming - ONLY with that ammo. It seems to be once or twice every few hundred rounds, but enough in previously flawless guns. People switch to something else, and it goes away.... I have had a couple of issues in my carry 92 with Federal as well - I've since put almost another 1k thru it, because it irritated me. Its fine with other ammo.

My personal fav target ammo is CCI Blazer aluminum. People harp on the aluminum casings and think its not good - but aluminum casings are not the same as steel.

I find the blazer to be the cleanest burning 9mm target ammo, and also damn accurate. The brass cased version - Blazer Brass - is also very good. A magazine did a review in accuracy between all the leading cheap target ammo. If I remember right, Blazer Brass came out on top (they didn't include the CCI Blazer aluminum).

I would also avoid Remington. Across all the forums, people are having issues. That ammo is way underpowered.

I personally only use Winchester White Box from Walmart (although, its dirty, but it works) and CCI Blazer. I got rid of the last of my Federal 9mm from wal-mart on the last trip. I won't buy anymore now.


----------



## C1 (Sep 25, 2010)

All the ammo companies have issues.

I had a CCI round where the primer compound was activated, but the powder was not ignited. The bullet stayed seated in the case.

I have helped other shooters with a jammed firearm. The culprit was a round with a defective or damaged case rim. Winchester and Remington.

Wal-Mart is not the problem. The problem is pushing manufacturing and little QC.


----------



## premo (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks, guys! I appreciate your feedback. If I discover anything interesting with the pistol (when I finally get it!), I will be sure to post it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I have shot over 10k rounds of 9mm CCI Blazzer thru many guns over the years without a single problem. Granted, every company can make bad rounds. But the quality control for the orange box Federal that they make SPECIFICALLY for wal-mart seems to be a little lax


----------



## ka-chow (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice pistol but you're gonna make those P99s awfully jealous!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

ka-chow said:


> Nice pistol but you're gonna make those P99s awfully jealous!


haha, yep. Especially since I don't have any P99s anymore. Ive converted to Beretta 92s 100%. I have 8 of them now (different variants)


----------



## ob (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi Shipwreck

I bought my 92a1 about 3 weeks ago, took to the range shot about 50 rounds at 7 yards and rest on the sandbag I could not hit the bulleye most of the bullets hit about 1-2" low I wished the rear sight can be adjust Do you have any suggestion?

Thank you so much
OB


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I think most Beretta's shoot low, and a bit left.......


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

berettabone said:


> I think most Beretta's shoot low, and a bit left.......


That's trigger issues, then. As you move the gun while pulling the trigger....


----------

